# Panasonic may exit Plasma market



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Panasonic may exit PLasma market also scaling back LED/LCD

Looks like prices are going to go up

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/18/us-panasonic-plasmatv-idUSBRE92H00020130318


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The article discusses forecasts of sales going down by half by 2015/2016. A few months ago there was a great deal of conjecture about whether or not Panasonic would even release the now announced ST/VT/ZT PDP's as many industry websites talked about Panasonic attempting to become an OEM Supplier to Apple for iPad's and the like.

When I purchased my TC-P60GT50, some of my reasoning was concerns about whether or not Panasonic would release PDP's beyond the xT50's. I am quite happy to see models like the ZT60 Series being released, but Plasmas are on life support at this stage with CRT TV's selling more worldwide than Plasma and LCD's being far and away the market leader. It is truly saddening as there is so much misinformation about PDP's by the masses including the perception that LCD is a newer technology even though they have been roughly around for the same amount of time.
Best,
J


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Hopefully by the time I upgrade I will have a house that I can install a PJ! Or I may upgrade my plasma just one more time. Currently have the ST30. I agree the mis information is astounding for plasma's .... everyone that is non techie says they always heard " plasmas are bad' HA.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive heard that with OLED now hitting the stores plasma does not have the draw it once had due to OLED having an even better picture, much cooler and being much lighter.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

too bad OLED is still way too pricey... they must be 5-7 years away from a 3K 55 inch model.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2024...-2013-the-fantasy-and-the-reality-video-.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is too bad, Plasma was by far the best bang for buck out there.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Plasma is the best for picture quality as well as off axis viewing.. LED is brighter and is thinner and has less power consumption.. The masses are more leaning toward the lower price that LED has which unfortunately is leading to the slow death of Plasma.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Plasma is the best for picture quality as well as off axis viewing.. LED is brighter and is thinner and has less power consumption.. The masses are more leaning toward *the lower price that LED has *which unfortunately is leading to the slow death of Plasma.


Plasma is cheaper than LED.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tripplej said:


> Plasma is the best for picture quality as well as off axis viewing.. LED is brighter and is thinner and has less power consumption.


Have you seen an OLED display in action yet? It beats Plasma in many ways, But its still pricy.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Plasma has had a nice run, and I may still buy one for my next set. But the writing has been on the wall for years. Enjoy it now because it will be gone at some point in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't seen OLD up close and personal and I am sure it will give plasma and LED a run for it's money but OLED is just way way way to expensive like those 4K Ultra HD TVs..

Plasma price has been going down but I still see cheaper LED tv's around .. Wonder what the final blow for plasma was or will be??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sevenfeet said:


> Plasma has had a nice run, and I may still buy one for my next set. But the writing has been on the wall for years. Enjoy it now because it will be gone at some point in the not-too-distant future.


Unfortunately I find the writing to be blatant misinformation being perpetuated by most likely partially by brands and even stores desperate to eek out a profit in the cutthroat HDTV Panel market.

Prior to the global slowdown (or whatever you choose to call it) when the economy has humming, LCD's and Plasma sales forecasts were rosy and so manufacturers invested billions in infrastructure, R&D, etc in the design and manufacture of panels they presumed would be sold for thousands more than they eventually sold for.

Now folks are being fed misinformation such as "LED Televisions" when they are as most of us know are LCD with a different backighting solution. However, the masses do not realize this and just look at the price differential between the two top models in Value Electronics 2012 HDTV Shootout. You could purchase almost 3 of the winning Panasonic VT50 for the price of one of the second place Elite (Sharp) LCD.


----------

